# Grammostola pulchripes Growth rate / Adult size



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Did some research but can't find the answers.

Are these a (relatively) fast growing species? I vaguely remember someone mentioning they was.

How long before they are fully grown? (I know temps/feeding/sex play a part in this). 

What is the adult size of this species?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## spiderworlduk (Feb 1, 2012)

i have a chaco gold knees and have found it to grow quite quick as it has doubled in size in the last couple of months, but others will tell you its a slow growing spiecies, they can grow quite large but are a stunning spider, they tend to burrow alot as slings and jueviniles but as they get older become more of a display tarantula, hope this has helped, and enjoy the gorgeous 8 legged friend :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mine's growing real slow- she's still a sub-adult (about the size of a chile rose), but hasn't moulted for nearly 18 months. my sub-adult female acanthoscurria geniculata has moulted 3 times during that period!


----------

